# Solved: PS2 controller keeps disconnecting



## Crazy10 (May 12, 2012)

I have a FAT PS2 with the model number SCPH-39004. The issue is that the controller keeps disconnecting on port 1! I have done some research and have narrowed it down to the port on the console, the controller or the controller port. I am hoping it is the controller however I have tried with another one and it does the same thing! If it's not the controller, how would I repair the port on the console?


----------



## Crazy10 (May 12, 2012)

Just letting you all know that the new controller has fixed the issue.


----------



## tinkerme545 (Apr 30, 2014)

I see that it has been solved. Dude, how did your new controller fix the issue? Was it something to do with the old controller?


----------



## Crazy10 (May 12, 2012)

The old controller connections had problem which the new controller fixed so I'm glad it was the controller.


----------

